

Why China just bought one-twentieth of Ukraine - antr
http://qz.com/127258/why-china-just-bought-one-twentieth-of-ukraine/

======
guard-of-terra
Nitpick: Kerch isn't a center of anything, it's just a "bridge" from Crimea to
Russian Caucasus. Having a real bridge there would boost tourism and exports.

------
enduriance
"roughtly the size of Belgium or Massachusetts".

